# SMTP générique ou sendmail ?



## Gwenhiver (16 Juin 2001)

Je suis abonné à une demi-douzaine de fournisseurs d'accès, et j'ai une dizaine d'adresses électroniques différentes. Je ne me sert réellement que de trois ou quatre d'entre elles, mais j'ai quand même un problème. La plupart des FAI ne permettent l'accès à leurs serveurs d'envois de courrier que si l'adresse IP de la machine émettrice a été allouée par eux (normal, après tout). C'est-à-dire que si je suis connecté avec Club-Internet, je ne peux pas envoyer de mails par LibertySurf. Résultat : il faut toujours que je jongle avec mes réglages de smtp.
C'est pareil pour le smtp d'Apple : il faut que l'adresse électronique du champ "From:" corresponde à celle utilisée pour s'authentifier.

Je me demandais donc s'il existait quelque part dans un coin du web une sorte de smtp générique sûr et efficace, qui se chargerait d'envoyer le courrier électronique.
Ou alors, il va falloir que je me penche sur le sendmail d'Unix. Dans la version beta de Mac OS X, Mail permettait d'utiliser sendmail pour envoyer son courrier, mais ce n'est plus possible désormais. Dommage, c'était rudement pratique Si quequ'un a des infos plus pratiques que "man sendmail"

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## roro (16 Juin 2001)

un conseil, si tu as un compte yahoo, gère le avec ton soft de messagerie (le smtp. Avec OE5 (que tu n'utilises pas !) ça marche très bien. Quand tu effaces un message de ton dur, ça s'efface du serveur. Ou ça reste selon tes choix. Bref, tu peux tout paramétrer.
Le SMTP est générique puisqu'il fonctionne alors que je suis connecté avec wanadoo.


----------



## Gwenhiver (16 Juin 2001)

Non non, je n'ai pas de compte chez Yahoo.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2001)

Salut Gwen,
Je ne saisie pas très bien ton pb (je suis parfois long à la détente... mais cela me laisse le temps de la réflexion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)...

Mon FAI est Wanadoo en adsl, mais j'ai, au fil du temps, eu des adresses mail chez d'autres FAI (pour moi partenaires ou fournisseurs), j'ai encore 2 adresses mail actives chez l'un d'entre eux et je peux recevoir et émettre des courriers chez ces 2 là !...
Mais à une condition, c'est que le smtp déclaré soit celui du FAI de log, en ce qui me concerne mail.wanadoo.fr (et oui, pas smtp !... FT ne fait jamais rien comme les autres...)...
Et cela marche très bien...

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
......................
[G4-Os_X - 640 Mo / 2 x 40 Go] [G3-9.1 - 256 Mo / 2 x 4 Go] [Performa5200-9.0.4] [Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0... en panne] 
[PCbiP///-NT_Linux - 512 Mo - 2 x 40 Go] [Réseau ethernet - routeur]


----------



## touba (16 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par golf:
*
en ce qui me concerne mail.wanadoo.fr (et oui, pas smtp !... FT ne fait jamais rien comme les autres...)...
Et cela marche très bien...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hein ???
c'est quoi ce mail.wanadoo.fr ? moi je suis sur Wanadoo adsl aussi et j'utilise smtp.wanadoo.fr 
explique un peu... c'est bizarre ça !

------------------
*touba*
_*lampfall babùl muridism*_


----------



## Gwenhiver (16 Juin 2001)

Mais si, golf, tu as presque déjà tout compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 C'est exactement ce que tu dis. Sauf que je n'ai pas un fournisseur d'accès, mais 4 Donc au fur et à mesure de l'avancée du mois, je change de fournisseur, et je suis obligé de régler à nouveau tous mes serveurs de courrier sortant.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## benR (16 Juin 2001)

Je ne comprends peut etre pas tres bien ton problème, Gwen, mais si tu as défini plusieurs comptes dans ton utilitaire de mails (Mail sous X ou OE sous os9), tu peux choisir pour chaque mail par quelle compte tu veux qu'il soit envoye (menu déroulant à l'écriture du mail).

exemple:
j'ai un compte wanadoo, et sinon je suis connecte par mon école.
- de chez moi, j'envoie mes mails (avec Mail) en choisissant mon compte de l'Ecole
- de chez mes parents (connecté avec Wanadoo), j'ai juste à choisir d'envoyer mon mail avec mon compte wanadoo.

mes comptes (smtp et pop) ont donc été configurés une fois pour toutes, et je n'ai plus qu'à choisir selon la situation...

J'espère avoir été utile !


----------



## benR (16 Juin 2001)

Comme déjà précisé dans un autre Post sur le même sujet, je parle bien de comptes, et pas d'identités...
J'ai pour ma part une seule identité (sous Entourage, OE, et évidemment sous Mail) mais plusieurs comptes...


----------



## Gwenhiver (17 Juin 2001)

OK, benR, c'est une solution. Mais ça veut donc dire que si tu as quatre FAI, tu as quatre comptes pour la même adresse. C'est bien ça ?

Je vais exposer plus clairement mon problème.
J'ai acheté le nom de domaine www.gwenhiver.net  (cliquez pas, il n'y a rien dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je le fais héberger chez www.online.net  , suite aux conseils donnés sur un post de la section Création Web.
J'ai donc notamment une jolie adresse électronique qui est  gwenhiver@gwenhiver.net . Mais si Online.net s'occupe bien de la gestion du courrier, aussi bien en POP qu'en IMAP, ils ne s'occupent pas de l'envoi. Donc je suis obligé d'utiliser le smtp de mon fournisseur d'accès. Et comme il m'arrive d'utiliser jusque trois FAI différents la même journée, je voulais essayer de trouver une autre solution que de changer régulièrement le champ smtp dans mes préférences.
Evidemment, je peux faire forwarder mon courrier chez Apple et mes comptes @mac.com. Mais je trouve ça dommage, puisqu'il faudra que je réponde avec mes adresses en mac.com.

C'est pour ça que le sendmail qui était inclus dans Mail.app avec la version beta de Mac OS X me plaisait bien. Malheureusement, il a disparu avec la version finale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## touba (17 Juin 2001)

gwen... si t'as pas de serveur smtp.online.net tu ne pourras jamais envoyer des mails à partir de gwenhiver@gwenhiver.net non ?
c'est quoi cette histoire ?
tu peux envoyer des mails online.net par smtp.wanadoo.fr par exemple ?

------------------
*touba*
_*lampfall babùl muridism*_

[Ce message a été modifié par touba.fall (edited 16 Juin 2001).]


----------



## benR (17 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*OK, benR, c'est une solution. Mais ça veut donc dire que si tu as quatre FAI, tu as quatre comptes pour la même adresse. C'est bien ça ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh... non...
si tu as quatre FAI, tu as quatre adresses mails. Simplement, tu n'as pas a rdéfinir ton smtp à chaque fois que tu envoies un message, tu peux changer de compte à chaque fois que tu envoies un message.

Si j'ai bien compris ton problème, je pense que la solution la plus simple (même si elle est lourde) est de définir 4 comptes dans Mail, qui auraient tous les 4 les mêmes config de POP (ton compte chez online), et chacun un smtp différent (un pour chacun de tes FAI)

Quand tu rédiges ton message, tu choisis de l'envoyer en utlisant le compte adéquat sur les 4 !






(envoie nous un faire part à la création de ton site !)


----------



## Gwenhiver (17 Juin 2001)

Si, je peux envoyer des mails gwenhiver@gwenhiver.net . Il suffit que je spécifie un serveur smtp. N'importe lequel. Là je suis connecté avec Free, donc si je rentre smtp.free.fr, c'est bon. Et le mail partira avec l'adresse gwenhiver@gwenhiver.net, et on pourra y répondre à cette adresse. Mais demain, je serai connecté avec Club-Internet. Donc là, il faudra que je change le smtp en mail.club-internet.fr. Donc c'est faisable sans problème. C'est juste un peu chiant. C'est pour ça que je cherche une solution plus simple.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Gwenhiver (17 Juin 2001)

Ben oui, benR, c'est tout ce que je vois pour l'instant. Mais comme j'ai trois ou quatre adresses comme ça, ça va pas être beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## benR (17 Juin 2001)

on ne peut rien pour toi si t'es megalo, Gwen !


----------



## touba (17 Juin 2001)

Gwen... petite question : combien de temps ça a mis pour avoir ton nom de domaine enregistré ? (la réponse du NIC en fait... pas la procèdure sur online.net)

------------------
*touba*
_*lampfall babùl muridism*_

[Ce message a été modifié par touba.fall (edited 16 Juin 2001).]


----------



## JackSim (17 Juin 2001)

Si tous tes serveurs de courrier sortant sont de la forme smtp.blabla.truc, tu n'as qu'à mettre uniquement "smtp" comme serveur de courrier sortant, et il prend automatiquement le smtp de ton fournisseur actuel. Maintenant, si un des serveurs s'intitule mail.bidule.fr, ça va coincer.

Moi tous mes serveurs sortants s'appellent mail.chose.ch, donc je ne mets que "mail" comme serveur sortant, et même si certains programmes de mail hurlent à la mort quand on le fait (en le laissant passer toutefois) ça fonctionne.

Par contre, ça ne fonctionne plus quand Entourage tourne dans l'environnement Classic de Mac OS X.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Gwenhiver (17 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall :
*Gwen... petite question : combien de temps ça a mis pour avoir ton nom de domaine enregistré ? (la réponse du NIC en fait... pas la procèdure sur online.net)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai effectué le dépôt du nom de domaine chez Gandi.net vers 12h. Ils t'envoient un mail de confirmation dans la minute te disant que le nom est maintenant réservé, même s'il apparaît encore comme disponible si tu interroges les bases de données. Ils t'indiquent aussi qu'il sera actif (je l'avais redirigé vers http://homepage.mac.com/gwenhiver  (qui est tout aussi vide)) dans les 72 heures, le temps de mettre à jour tous les DNS de la planète. Il semblait actif au bout de 24 heures.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim :
*Si tous tes serveurs de courrier sortant sont de la forme smtp.blabla.truc, tu n'as qu'à mettre uniquement "smtp" comme serveur de courrier sortant, et il prend automatiquement le smtp de ton fournisseur actuel. Maintenant, si un des serveurs s'intitule mail.bidule.fr, ça va coincer.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben non, j'utilise surtout smtp.free.fr et mail.club-internet.fr. Les deux autres, de toute façon, je ne les utilise pratiquement pas. Un forfait de 3 heures et l'autre de 4 A peine une journée pour chacun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## bengilli (17 Juin 2001)

j'ai pas essayé, mais si le probleme vient juste de l'IP qui ne correspond pas a celle du FAI, avec une adresse type yahoo ca devrait marcher, vu que c'est pas un FAI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



smtp.mail.yahoo.com est l'adresse smtp de yahoo

------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*
#addicted to Macg


----------



## Gwenhiver (18 Juin 2001)

Toine, aucune des trois adresses ne fonctionne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bengilli, pareil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## touba (18 Juin 2001)

pauvre Gwen... personne ne l'aide !

------------------
*touba*
_*lampfall babùl muridism*_


----------



## Gwenhiver (18 Juin 2001)

En fait, bengilli, ça a l'air d'être comme pour @mac.com. Ils n'acceptent d'utiliser le smtp qu'avec les adresses en @yahoo.com.

Bon tant pis, je changerai les smtp à la main.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2001)

Gwen, si tu es en mac OS X, tu dois pouvoir utiliser sendmail pour envoyer ton courrier.

J'ai vu ça dans les options de Mail (l'applic).


----------



## Gwenhiver (18 Juin 2001)

Ben, dans la beta, je l'avais, mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvé dans la finale. C'est où ? Ou alors, il suffit que je tape sendmail dans le champ smtp ?

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juin 2001)

Ben sinon, je croit que 

mailhost.utilnet.com
ou 
mailhost.utilnet.fr
ou
mailhost.utilnet.net

je sais plus le quel sait... sert à ca justement


----------



## goon (9 Novembre 2004)

que dire !!! merci !  

j'ai en effet migré de chez tiscali vers cegetel et je voulais garder mes adresses e-mail tiscali et voyant qu'ils m'étaient impossible d'envoyer, j'ai cherché içi et j'ai trouvé la solution. j'ai changé mon smtp.tiscali.fr par smtp.cegetel.net et ça roule .


----------

